# Help me with priming my first canister filter. (eheim 2217)



## mott (Nov 23, 2006)

Easiest way is to put the input in your tank, open both quick disconnects, take the output hose and suck on it until water starts to fill the can, while water is filling you can put the spraybar on or wait until can is full. After the can Is full and the spraybar is in place, turn the sucker on!

it will make noise sometimes for a day or two as it expels air but soon after it should be near silent.
Good luck!


----------



## BlazednSleepy (Aug 21, 2010)

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## BlazednSleepy (Aug 21, 2010)

hmmm so I set it up and its running well.

But I hear the motor slightly. It that normal?


----------



## chubbyone (Dec 9, 2011)

BlazednSleepy said:


> hmmm so I set it up and its running well.
> 
> But I hear the motor slightly. It that normal?



I've been fighting with silent vs. normal hum vs. impeller rattle vs. luck. For the last couple weeks. I'm thinking that if it seems "too loud" it probably is. My response was def not "dead silent" to my 2213 initial setup. It does quiet down after about 48 hours of running. I've done 2 water changes since I started using the filter and it is loud after each change, again, for about 48 hours. Seriously considering buying a new one or changing brands soon. I come from SW and understand a "Break In" period, but this is getting ridiculous.


----------



## monkeyfish (Jul 5, 2010)

It's probably just some air bubbles as mentioned, gently tapping or tilting the filter will help release any trapped air. If it persists longer than a week there may be an issue. I have two, one is dead silent, the other is slightly noisy but it was made in WEST Germany....very, very old.


----------



## BlazednSleepy (Aug 21, 2010)

I drained it and set it back up and shook it quite a bit. Seems to be a lil more quite. I'll give it some time and hopefully it quite downs. If not its getting exchanged.


----------



## monkeyfish (Jul 5, 2010)

If you can hear it in a week with your cabinet doors closed (assuming it's in a cabinet) it's not right. I literally have to get a couple inches from my silent one to hear it. After at least 22 years of service, i figure the other one has earned the right to be a bit noisy.


----------



## BlazednSleepy (Aug 21, 2010)

Ya I can definitely hear it through my cabinet right now. And obviously up close. Ya I'm hoping it quites down because I would have hate to have to break it down and let everything dry before returning it.


----------



## BlazednSleepy (Aug 21, 2010)

So I took out the impeller and then put it all back together. Little less noise now. Hoping it gets better. its more quite than my marine land HOB but again hearing everyone say its dead silent was part of the reason I bought this thing and I can still slightly hear it out of the cabinet. It's more of importance to me since it's in my bedroom no more than 6 feet from my bed.


----------



## BlazednSleepy (Aug 21, 2010)

It got worse again. I'm just gonna return it to amazon and get a replacement. I've been reading online and most people say there shouldn't be any motor noise but just air bubbles on occasion especially when first starting which is completely fine. But this motor noise is freakin annoying and not what I expected.

Hopefully the next one is better.


----------



## samamorgan (Dec 31, 2011)

BlazednSleepy said:


> It got worse again. I'm just gonna return it to amazon and get a replacement. I've been reading online and most people say there shouldn't be any motor noise but just air bubbles on occasion especially when first starting which is completely fine. But this motor noise is freakin annoying and not what I expected.
> 
> Hopefully the next one is better.


Take a video.


----------



## BlazednSleepy (Aug 21, 2010)

Sorry I have already broke the thing down to let it dry. I should have taken a video but trust me. The thing makes noise and with everyone saying how dead silent theres are I knew mine wasn't right.


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

Do you shake the canister while it's on? I tried but still little gorgle noise from the canister. Kinda scared trying to shake more vigorously when the hose is pretty tight connected to the inflow & outflow pipe.

Edit: I swear the first, very first time I run my 2213 is very very silent. But after cleaning the filter then on, it keep having little gorgle noise...


----------



## nokturnalkid (Apr 3, 2007)

My eheim would always be noisy after cleaning because of the air bubbles. I know you are already returning it but what worked for me was releasing one of the metal clips while the pump is on. I would put some pressure on the top lid and let the air escape until a little water starts trickling out. Worked like a charm.


----------



## BlazednSleepy (Aug 21, 2010)

I shook it numerous time and got lots of air bubbles out. Didn't improve at all, I also noticed the little impeller shaft seemed kind off..like not dead center. So I tried moving it but it would just go right back into that position.

Really disappointed. Replacement will be here on saturday.


----------



## BlazednSleepy (Aug 21, 2010)

And guys I know what the air bubbles sound like, which I knew were completely normal. This wasn't the issue. it was the MOTOR noise.


----------



## veggieburger (Apr 19, 2013)

*Eheim 2217 priming problems SOLVED*

......just discovered the absolute trick to prime Eheim 2217 when cleaned & assembled properly.....and it STILL frustrates!

With pump completely assembled, running with valves open and both intake & output tubes in water.......

Prepare a garden hose with a standard power nozzle......
Remove plastic basket on intake pipe.....
Put nozzle under water and hold tightly to entrance of intake pipe......
Squirt full-force water for a few seconds into the intake pipe.....only until water exits the output tube...without air bubbles.

If you're concerned about having any untreated water enter your tank....put the output into a bucket outside the tank and then move output into tank after blasting with the hose.

Works every time!


----------



## puopg (Sep 16, 2012)

Here's what i do:
1. Shut filter off.
2. Close quick disconnect valves at output of filter
3. Disconnect the Quick disconnects from each other at the output of the filter.
4. No water should be leaking since valves were closed
5. Take the quick disconnect that is attached to the filter side (not to the tank) and slowly open it
6. water will begin siphoning from the tank into the filter assuming the filter is below tank water level. Might need to give it a man suck to get it started. 
7. As teh canister fills up, air is pushed out thru the quick disconnect you just opened. 
8. Eventually, water will come out
9. Now filter is primed for the moment.
10. close the valve and reconnect everything into normal operational mode
11. Turn on filter and then you can purge remaining air bubbles trapped in bio media by shaking the filter a bit, do so slowly since too much and filter may lose flow.


----------



## Nami (Apr 15, 2013)

puopg said:


> Here's what i do:
> 1. Shut filter off.
> 2. Close quick disconnect valves at output of filter
> 3. Disconnect the Quick disconnects from each other at the output of the filter.
> ...


This sounds like a great strategy. I will do this next time. Thank you!


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Another way that may work if the filter is 'almost but not quite' working. 

Move the outlet away from the back of the tank and lower it, holding it over a bucket. If the filter pump still cannot pump the water, suck on the outlet (I use a turkey baster) to get the water flowing. When the water is flowing without any more air bubbles, lift the outlet tube back to its proper place. (Hold a finger over it while you are lifting to stop the flow so it does not spray onto the floor)

Mostly I do vegieburgers solution with hose or fountain pump.


----------



## exv152 (Jun 8, 2009)

After you've rinse your media in tank water and you've replaced the white pad, just take a jug and fill the canister with tank water. Put the motor head back on, clamp it, open the bottom connector slightly to let any additional air out. Then reconnect it. Open the quick disconnects and plug it in immediately, that way little to no air gaps are in the system. Once it's running properly, tilt the canister side to side, until you hear all the air bubbles have escaped. The key for me is - avoid air gaps. The more air you have in the system the longer it takes to prime.


----------

